# Permanent, glossy blood for a costume?



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys. Last year I worked on making (for the most part) the entirety of my costume from scratch. One thing it needed was blood stains and splatter, especially on the apron.

For the most part I used dark red acrylic paint and the following fake blood product:










Overall, it came out pretty well...











For this year I want to enhance it a bit so that the blood in the darkest areas has some gloss and freshness to it. Maybe even a coagulated look to it.

What do you guys suggest? Any product suggestions or....? I'm looking to make it permanent.


Thanks!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There are probably better suggestions, but I would try adding a bit of black to the dark red acrylic (just a touch to really deepen the red) and then add THAT to some polycrylic that is used for furniture topcoats (get a high gloss if at all possible), mixing it to be slightly thicker than blood technically is...

Maybe treat the fabric with scotchguard to keep the paint from soaking into the fabric (since you've already got a nice spatter on there, it will look like really fresh blood beading on the surface). 

Then drizzle, drip and splatter, smear, and let it dry. It _should_ dry with a glossy sheen. At least in theory. Suggest trying on a sample piece of fabric first.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Tinted epoxy or a blood glue stick will be decently glossy but may be too thick... thickness looks fine on a butcher's countertop but not a vertical piece of absorbent clothing.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

After painting it up add coats of clear finger nail polish to it. Adds a pretty good effect!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks pretty convincing. Never really thought of red paint, always thought it was too bright, or thick, now I am proved wrong, great post!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

MalmeyStudios said:


> After painting it up add coats of clear finger nail polish to it. Adds a pretty good effect!


OMG that's brilliant! 

How about just using cheap blood red nail polish? I've seen bottles for like $2 at the drug store, and that would be blood looking and shiny... but do a test first!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Great ideas guys! Luckily, I saved the portions I cut off at the bottom, so I can run test applications of some of your suggestions.

Thanks again! You guys are great!


----------



## darthgordon (Jun 29, 2011)

There is a substance called Perma-Blood... I've never used it though. 

http://www.palenightproductions.com/blood.html

Personally, I love Ben Nye Blood Gel... but it's not meant to be used on anything you intend to keep. Plus, it can be messy.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I used a blood before when I worked at six flags that came in a small bottle and was almost a hard gelitan form. Basicly you put the bottle in a warm/hot cup of water until it melts and than you can apply it. Now I used this stuff on my face so I don't really know how it works on clothes. But once it would dry it would always look like fresh blood. It wasn't a deep red color, but it was and glossy looking. what I loved about it is that as it would run down my face it would start to drip off and the drops would solidify so it always looked like I had drops of blood about to drip off my face any minute! If you look at the picture I attached you can see what I'm talking about. The blood around my mouth is the gel blood. I picked this stuff up at spirit Halloween store.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

This is exactly the type of thing I am looking for. I wanted to do a bottle of blood, and have some dripping out. Since it has to be used over and over every year I needed it not to be food based as not to attract bugs and what not in storage. I never thought of paint and adding some black into it. So simple yet so effective. Instead of just filling the bottle, I was going to coat the sides of the bottle as to then not even have to worry about wasting material. What could I used to thinken it for the outside "drips" on the bottle, and thin it out enough to where it would always swush around the bottle to coat it but still look thick like blood and not run down the sides, and look fresh?!


----------

